# My amazing opportunity :)



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought I would start a thread on my work at the place i ride at. I have been taking lessons there once a week (on Friday) for about 6mo now. Yesterday before my lesson i was offered to work on Saturdays in order to get a free ride (non lesson). The first thing I did was muck a paddock of a pony named Gemma, who i think is a aged welsh mare, with a girl called Jade. Then Jade brought in a pony for a girl who was booked in to have a lesson, whilst i got all the gear out and grooming tools. I helped the girl, who was about 5, teaching her how to unrug and rug her pony, grooming, where to stand and also how to tack up her pony. She was very focued and did very well!! I then helped clean the paddocks with another girl, Nat. I mucked another paddock alone and took all the heavy rugs off the horses, just leaving their cotton ones on.

Around 12pm I brought in Pepe ( the horse I am riding in my avatar ) and got him ready for his lesson with a teenage girl, then went and helped a girl who was volunteering, with one of the ponys (welsh cob). She was scared of him but trying to be brave, I held him as she followed my instructions of how to untack him, and how to lift the saddle from his back with her stirrups ran up.
All was going well, until she was finding his rug (which someone had dumped amongst all the others) and he spooked and broke free from the twine i had safety tied his lead rope to, luckily was able to grab his rope and calm him down..... where he prompty went to sleep :wink:. Got the girl to rug him, and taught her how to do the leg straps up properly, with some encouragment she pushed through her fears and got him rugged .Took him back to his paddock. 

Walked a girl (10?) around to cool her horse out (she was being led as she isnt confident right now, otherwise would have been able to go off on her own to cool him out) which went well, we had a chat and she told me about how she had lessons every two weeks and had friends with horses and how she loved the horse she was riding. She was shy, but we had fun - im generally shy too, except around horses .

My payment was meant to be a free ride (a bonus really, got to spend the whole day at a place i love, helping out!), but instead the lady who owns the place has offered me a free private lesson in exchange for the work i did for her today and has offered for me to be paid to help the instructors with the kids lessons :-o so happy!!


Will be blogging every Saturday!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a very wonderful day for you!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

It sure was a great day, enjoyed every bit of it! :smile:


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Crazy how things most ppl call a chore can be so enjoyable! Stick with it! I can promise you 2 things about the horse world its going to be hard and your not always going to enjoy it (when it becomes a job you can sometimes just want to throw up your hands and walk away from the horse world) but if you can get on and ride away from the crazy barn for awhile it makes it worthwhile. It will get frustrating not owning as well it will all come in time you have a lot to learn and your in a position u can take every opportunity to be a nurse to the injured and sick. even dyeing horses. I've been riding in lessons since I was nine and have managed one horse ranch (witch nearly drove me off the edge) but it was all worth it. After 11 years of working towards it on Oct 10th I got my first horse given to me by a freind who lives 8hrs away (10hrs towing horses). She has made all the hard times well worth the effort all the crazy owners allnighters with other people's colicy horses it makes me appreciate her all the more because I worked or her. Congratulations on your opportunity the second thing I can promise you is the good will out weigh the bad seeing foals born, breaking your first horse, and the first time someone comes to you with injured horse and you know what to do it makes everything worthwhile!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Emailed admins on HorseForum, stating I would like my account (Sommsama09) deleted as I was going to join under the account I am using now, but seems not to have been deactivated as of yet.

Thanks for your kind words Horsecrazed09, I am looking forward to all the new skills I shall learn and all new experiences. Im sorry you went through the death of a horse, but I am sure you learnt a great many things. The birth of foals is amazing to watch isn't it? I witnessed my first birth in December of last year, it was a easy birth, however mare viciously rejected the colt, and I helped bottle raise him - that was a wonderful/tiring experience I will never forget. Its amazing how things can work out, and either way you usually learn from them! Congratulations on your first horse, I am very happy for you! I would love to manage a ranch oneday - good on you!!


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been through many deaths of horses I'm just saying don't shy away from them its part of life every thing has an end. It's not pretty to see them go down but if you want to be in a management position your probably the one who gets to handle it. It's a dirty job LOL but someone has to do it I like being able to see them through to their new life


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got back from my normal lesson on friday's, went really well! Worked on lateral movement and side passing, did a bit of on ground work - it went great! Saw my normal instructor back up at the house, she had asked to see me :smile: shes still resting and trying to get back into the rythm of things, which is great - she hasnt lost her smile thats for sure! My current instructor, who is looking after me atm since my normal instructor isnt well, said I am doing very well and she is impressed - means alot to me considering she owns the place and is a very good rider!! :smile: I am now going to be going there and helping with the horses/lessons on Sundays instead of Saturdays, too. :grin:

Horsecrazed09 I agree completly, and its reassuring for the horse to be with someone they trust, through to the end - good on you - that is what I will be doing with any of my horses, be there for them when they need us most. :smile:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Had a great day today - even though it reached a high of 36 degrees!! Got horses in and ready for all the lessons, and taught their riders how to wash the horses after their ride, how to tack/untack rug/unrug etc. Met a nice girl called Laine, who also helped me today - she was a very nice girl!

Had a bit of a ride on the welsh cob from my first post - Was GREAT even though he is a bit green.... I was able to canter on him - something i havent done since my accident and I was grinning so much it hurt :lol: I cant canter on Pepe atm, learning as he is a OTTB, but im glad I can canter the ponies! 

Lead a girl around today on above cob, got stepped on twice by him :evil:, but otherthan that we had a bit of a laugh and a giggle. Very nice girl also, just starting to ride again after 2 years of not riding after riding friends horses (sad story, they 'accidently' were always out when the girl came over to ride, and then sold the hoorse and said she was WAY to fat to ride - how HORRIBLE is that?!) She is the nicest girl, and tries her hardest, shes going to make a good rider when she starts taking lessons -today was only a meet and greet kind of thing for her.

Got told I can be Team Manager, for when they start it up again . Really happy that she is happy with my work there, considering it is only my second time working there (only riding before).

Taught a 5yo girl how to do everything with her pony -went well, except she nicked off and put the pony away with the halter on and no summer rug - all good, got that done and she helped me after i had caught up with her and said pony in the pony's paddock .

SMART me grabbed ankle socks this morning... Now have two BIG oozy blisters from my riding boots rubbing all day :-| and a big blue and purple bruise from where one of the ponies was tied to some twine, where i was leaning on the rail she was tied to - twine slid right across and somehow rippled and yanked my arm :lol: dont ask ...i dont really understand what happened..:lol:.


Pepe pulled up lame after one of his lessons, might not be riding him next week, so might be riding one of the other horses if he is not feeling better by then. :wink:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got home from my ride, had a awesome time, did a bit more leg yeilding, my instructor is VERY happy with my riding :smile: means alot to me! We started a introduction to jumping today, did a bit of trot pole work, then she let me practise my two-point position over a little tyre/pole jump, and lastly over a cross rail jump. Had alot of fun doing that today, we are going to do mre jumping next week - I cant wait! Always wanted to learn jumping, and now I am. :grin: My instructor/owner of place, offered me the offical role of Team Manager today, after talking to me about it last week - I have accepted! :smile::smile:.

Put pepe away, after giving him some carrots for being such a good boy putting up with my jumping attempts today. Put him in his paddock with another TB, did up the gateway, and started walking away - he whinnied and stood there looking at me like "Hey mum, come back here" :smile:. Hes a cute little booger. :grin:

:lol: Only mishap today... was my bra strap kept sliding down as I was jumping. :wink: Great keeping the TB i ride, on course, lining him up for jumping, readying my position and fixing up my bra strap... I've got this two thing at once...er.. 4 thing at once woman thing down pat. :rofl::smile:


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sports bras are your best friend they have some designed for equestrians that are awesome!!! I'm jellous your jumping i have at least 2 years before i can start jumping w/ Bebe (8 months before we even start riding  if she comes up sound from her splint) and have no trainers to ride or school atm. the one thing i miss about managing the ranch is i don't always have a horse on hand haha. Have fun being a team manager! sounds awesome haha!!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Haha yeah I was wearing a sport's bra - just didnt cross the straps over with the hook - have now :lol:. Oh i hope Bebe comes up clean for you soon, you must be really worried about her. :sad: Yeah I would miss not having horses around and not having a horse on hand - especially when you would get so used to it too! Thanks, Im really looking forward to the new Team Manager! :Smile:


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

She's fine atm just a bump of the splint but it cod get worse who knows crazy horse haha. Not something to get upset over. I have 5 soon to be 6 horses to look after but haven't gotten permission to ride the mare I've had my eye on for a month now haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

horsecrazed09 said:


> She's fine atm just a bump of the splint but it cod get worse who knows crazy horse haha. Not something to get upset over. I have 5 soon to be 6 horses to look after but haven't gotten permission to ride the mare I've had my eye on for a month now haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Well best wishes for a safe recovery for her . Sounds like you are very buisy, best you love having the horses around though!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Tacked up for all the riding lessons minus one yesterday, Pepe had had a sore back so we had to cancel the last of his lessons, just to be on the safe side - he was massaged and felt all over, but nothing was found as for a sore back, but we finished him early for the day, just in case. 

Went for a ride on Toola, she was being really hard mouthed and ignoring my leg cues for the first half, the took her to a different arena, and she settled down and we had a nice ride, before I gave her a rest for a couple hours, and she was ridden once more. Tried to hose her down after her last ride - she is terrified of the wash bay and hose, so we didnt get far, but better than last time, which is an achievement.

Everything ran really smoothly yesterday, considering my instrucor who also owns the place and horses, her husband (horsemanship) and their adopted kids, left before noon for the day. 

Packed up by myself at the end of the day - including picking up littered food and drink containers next to one of the arenas. :eyeroll:

Highlight of the day, which was not fun for me at all - I was terrified, was thet I was reported to that a small snake :shock: had gone into the shed we use as a large tack room, riders lounging area... So I had to go in there - Banged all the sides of the shed and stomped.... and thumped a lead rope along things :lol: just to make sure I didnt scare it by finding it walking around silently, and so tempting it to run away with all the commotion..

Went into that shed many times later in the day, repeating the stomp and thump routine, saw no snake, but think it may have slithered into the burn pile behind the shed, in a unused paddock.

Had to catch one of the ponies FAMOUS for not getting caught.. tried feed, carrots, halter behind my back, walking slowly with my eyes fixed slightly below his eyes... finally after about 20mins of trying to catch said pony... (who even the instructors hate catching :lol: and usually cant) I go back up to the arena's and bring down two others... It takes the three of us to herd him into a corner of a paddock, talking softly to him, and blocking his attempts to get away, with out arms outstretched... said pony is then PERFECT for the rest of the day..like usual, thinking he might be herd bound, as he hates leaving his paddock and will do anything not to leave, although he is not with another horse/herd, but rather shares the same fenceline with them. He actually walks up to you in the resting yards we use to give the horses shade and a bit of a roll in the sand, inbetween lessons.

Gotta love ponytude faces..:lol:.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Just read back, and forgot to mention my instructor who also owns the place/horses, had me ride in two-point position around the whole outside of jump arena :lol: I looked at her like :shock: Hey What? :lol:, then she gave me that :twisted: look and off we went, not a joke afteral :wink:, felt really odd because it was my first time doing anything like it.


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha the joys of being a instructor!!! At the end of the day u might think we're crazy but we do it to nothing like trotting 2 point for an hour bearback to teach u balence!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got back from my friday lesson, had it swapped to this wednesday morning. Rode Pepe for an hour, practising mainly my rising trot without stirrups and reins (Im not good at this at all!!) Did more leg yeilding and trotting - my instructor saying, if only I could ride like that without my stirrups and reins - I will get there!

Pepe spooked horribly at a gumtree branch snapping off - He didnt mind the snappping part (all ears pricked and alert but no crazy spazz TB omg omg Pepe), but as soon as it dropped, my god, I went from having a horse under me to nothing, but luckily stayed on - even my instructor/now boss (after her employing me as Team Manager) was standing there like :shock: ...I wont tell you what my mums face looked like :lol:. Whole thing from the cracking, to the dropping of the branch and Pepe freaking was only about 10 seconds really, though felt as if minuites went by :wink:. 

He was carrying his head really funny today, so she rang the vet - and the vet had us cover each of his eyes one at a time and trot him over trot poles - his eyes were fine, I had to leave after that - so not really sure what the outcome was.

We had a bit of a running joke as my instructor/boss (feels SO odd saying that!) kept grinning at me after Pepe's spook, as she had just had new sand delivered the past week and spread in the arenas, she kept laughing and saying "Come on, I want to know if the sand is soft enough!" :lol: Went on for the whole lesson, when I got off and we were doign the stuff with him for the vet, I grinned at her and said 'Guess you will just have to get thrown your self or get someone else to test the sand for you' :lol: She grinned and gave me a look which said "Riding" :twisted: to which I promptly said 'No riding for you, your foot is still not ready yet" :wink:, man she hates not being able to ride - you can tell she is so tempted to go ride!! She did something to her foot, and hurt it quiet badly, but since she has diabetes she cant really feel in that foot so her agrument is that is she cant feel it it doensnt matter, but the doctor has said NO riding for 1 more week.

My instructor/boss is awesome, I really enjoy working with/under her!
She asled how my Friday work was going with the racehorses (long story, not a huge fan of racing) and I told her i had 5 more weeks, and then i was out of there- she asked why and I explained how they were 'getting rid' of the TB's (gallopers) - she was really mad and upset, said to give them her number and she will grab some as long as they are good horses and retrain them (Pepe is one she rescued from the dogger man, and fed up and retrained.) So Im happy about that!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

horsecrazed09 said:


> Hahaha the joys of being a instructor!!! At the end of the day u might think we're crazy but we do it to nothing like trotting 2 point for an hour bearback to teach u balence!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha nope I dont think you are crazy, just know that you are doing your best to help gain better balance is all! Good on ya, It does seem a it odd at first, but hey it only helps you more! Like my fave quote I use when im riding or with horses 'If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always got'.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh and that Snake I saw on sunday and tried to find, apparently got their white cat :sad: It's at the vets and her blood daughter was crying asking them to please save her cat... $677 dollars later, their cat is alive but recovering.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Had another great day today, being Team Manager is really good for me, and knowing that things will run my way and be done well, is a huge relief to no one doing everything, and me doing it all by myself - atleast now I have the control to make sure everything gets done >fairly<.

Had a fair few lessons today - all ran smoothly, except when the adopted girls and their friends decided to have four horses running willy nilly wild in the jumps arena (which shares a electric fence line on the walk way we use to lead the horses to and fro paddocks, cool down etc - hence I had one mare spooked - when one of the girl's ponies broke out, I blocked him off with my mare - gave the girl a stern warning not to be riling the horses up LOOSE in the jumps arena with kids around, especially when they obviously have no control, hence loose pony.

Pepe went for his break with a few other horses, to go rest out in a paddock for a while.

Got a new mare in during the week, whom I met today - a 22yo AQH/TB mare called Morgan - quiet sweet, but will be getting some training by boss, on ground manners.

Cleaned up the holding yards, and the day stalls, tacked up and oragnised all the horses/riders for the day etc.

Had a bit of a :evil: to myself, as when leaving , boss's blood daughter was laughing at me with a girl who was volunteering last week, because I had asked the girl if she knew how to tack up - "She does own a horse here you know!?!" .. Well Im sorry but I did not know and she did not let on any, I simply asked her if she was alright and able to tack up herself... Talk about rude, especiall when I left i could hear their laughter behind me :-x.

Didn't ride today - to buisy getting everyone else ready! :-|:wink:

Oh teenage girls, dont you love them?


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Had my normal Friday lesson yesterday - was going to be riding the new mare, but rode another horse (from post #) as she was dead lame - because my normal riding horse is having a break and resting a paddock in the hills somewhere.
The lesson went really well, when i went to go get him i wasnt really looking forward to my lesson anymore because when i last rode him, first and last time - or so I thought, he was really unresponsive and generally really annoying (ignores cues, crop, and squeezing), but I am glad i rode him, as he went really well that lesson (we cantered, worked on his leg yeilding and diagonals), my instructor/boss kept grinning and saying "Im waiting for the real him to come back, he actually almost looks like a horse now!" to which mum and i couldnt agree more with, I was really impressed by his effort and concentration 90% of the time yesterday - even another rider who came for a lesson, couldnt believe how good he was, as last time he had been really unco with her, she really was shocked and couldnt believe the difference in him!
Hosed him down and sweat scraped him after the ride, before rugging him and taking him back to his paddock - whilst teaching a girl how to do all this, and then I went and got the horse she was booked in to ride.
Was offered to work both days on weekends from now on, as I had only been doing Sunday. Grabbed it!! Then went and quit from the racing stables, after telling them we would be interested (discussion with instructor/boss last week) in 15/16hh quiet TB's after they finish racing (they dog them :sad - and they said they would keep it in mind... (going to drop the number and other contact details off to them in their letterbox, as a reminder even though I told her the name of the place.
Really glad I dont have to work at the Racing Stable anymore - I was going to work there until Dec 14th (I have worked Fridays AM and PM, all year, here) and am glad I dont have to put up with the horse care, or should i say a lack of, any more. Yesterday morning as I left, I heard them discussing how they had shot a mare in the head at the races in a stall, because she was stressed..... Charming right? Guess they figured she wasnt winning enough, and since they couldnt drug her (detection).... Im just glad she didnt go to the doggers in a way.... Had we known (instructor/boss and I) we probably would have just gone and got her... :sad:.
Will be starting the two sat/sun work next weekend - am just working my normal sunday this weekend - flat out tired. Really excited about this, as she said she has plans for me at the riding school, and wants to teach me to be an instructor there, then going for a training qualifications certificate! Gettign my work top next weekend hopefully!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Worked today (Team Manager as usual now)- got my uniform (shirt and cap) and did a mad dash into teh tack room shed to swap my clothes :lol:.
Had alot of lessons today, constantly getting horses ready, giving drinks, tacking up/untacking, returning horses to paddocks, and putting horses in the holding yards.
I rode the new OTT gelding today, he went pretty well considering he has not had much training in the way of riding other than training as a racehorse. He has been fattened back up to normal size with a bit still to go (picked up from the meat man), so the fat is also making him feel pretty **** good. :smile: I enjoyed riding him! He is currently for sale, everyone kept telling me I should buy him considering how well he went for me today (also first time I have ridden him) because no one else can or is game enough to control him. Hes a good boy - alot to learn, a total spook bug, but man oh man..that movement and his look at me presence... Wow. Can't buy and care for a horse atm, so I wont be buying him, but my instructor/boss has told me if he doesnt sell soon (a girl wants him but keeps making up excuses as to why she doesnt want to ride him, yet will ride others), then I may have him for myself to have as my Project Horse, and can ride him whenever I like - Win win! :smile:
Im really looking forward to this, as I really doubt the sale will go through with the girl, my instructor/boss has made it clear if she cant ride him, she wont be able to buy him from her.
The girls that were really getting up my hair, have now become all buddy buddy towards me :wink: guess thats what happens when you are firm that you are boss and things need to be done for a reason, but still have a laugh. 
When the lessons were done for the day, me and 4 other girls took the horses that had just been used (walk trot really), untacked them, and rode them bareback (bridles still on) in the arena's, good way for us all to have some fun together, and the first time I had ridden bareback since I was about 12ish. :smile:
Had a few keen to help girls today, so that was good for me and for them! One of the girls had a bit of a ride on the new mare that I was going to ride on friday, who is now sound (was lame).
My friend (Laine) came today, she is alot younger than me but really mature for her years! She came to ride the mare (who I rode bareback later that day) but was petrified and litterally crying her eyes red... her mum screaming and swearing at her to get on the horse and get over her tantrum, didnt help. She is not a tantrum kind of girl... she is literally petrified (has come off a few times due to not realising the signs of a horse/balance... and also her fear) so we put her with my instructor/boss to help her out a bit, and she finally got on for her ride - yay! I was glad... because her mum had screamed if she didnt get on the horse, she was never coming back here again :sad: - Laine was mortified, considering she always has to beg her parents to let her come volunteer/ride here. Im so glad she got on, it wont be straight away that her confidence gets up, but the more she gets on and trys, the easier it will become.
Got told the little arab mare they have there, had been sold the day before, and will be picked up next weekend. Shes a nice little mare, was abused but is still very trusting in the ways that she always trys to come up to you, and follow you along the fence line if you call her name. :smile:
Going to drop in a couple letters down at the racing stable i quit on friday, and the others near it, to help get us some more TB's for the riding school, instead of us having to travel and get them from the doggers, just get them straight from the track, and that way atleast they wont have lost too much condition, as we need more horses of that height right now. Really liking the TB's for riding, they are a bit more high strung (not just stereotyping here) but they are good fun!
Helped in a lesson today, my instructor/boss wanted me to come in with her to let me get an idea of the instructing she would be teaching me, I also helped with the horses leading whilst their riders got the gist of walk/rise trot (beginners). The lady did quite well for a first time on a horse, though she was a bit nervous. Since her boyfriend was doing VERY well (he was cantering by teh end of his lesson :shock: - not bad for his second lesson ever (said he had lessons as a kid but didnt remember enough to use it)... he had such a natural seat and flow, myself and my instructor/boss were in awe! As my instuctor/boss later said, he is a keeper for the lady! My Instructor/boss has already joked about them getting married and the wedding present being a horse for the both of them. :lol::smile:.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Just had my normal friday lesson, did 40mins, and going toide another half hour on the weekend, to make up for not having my whole lesson, as Morgan (whom I was riding and is not lame) only gets ridden a bit here and there, due to her athritis, the vet has recommended, on top of medication, to keep her riding but for shorter lessons, as it will be better for her to keep being ridden than not. Lesson went really well, apart from Morgan constantly trying to canter, i our rise trot (dont even ask how many half halts I did during the lesson.. :shock::lol. Got told when I cooled her out, to ride her with ony my legs, so off we went around the back of the property...no reins :lol:, we cut through the middle and back to the tack up area, where I untacked her and gave her a hose down, before returning her back to her paddock, with her summer rug on. Got zapped majorly as I was trying to shut the gate-way, didnt help that with it pouring down with rain, the line was supercharged!! So, Morgan takes of galloping, in her yard thankfully, as I am yelling 'Whoa, whoa girl", finished shutting the gate, and good old trusty Morgan has stopped dead for me to get her halter and lead off of her - gave her a rub and a scratch before she bee-lined for the hay pile :wink:.

My Instructor/boss wants me there everyday, but with the petrol I just cant afford it, which I am glad she understands. Shes a good person. :smile: She headed off to the vets as I was hosing Morgan off, to get Morgan more meds, which she, not her owner, is paying for... She really cares about horses, and it shows. Though shes no sure if she will keep Morgan (who her friend now owns and gave her to use/keep (by the sounds of it) whilst my normal mount, Pepe, is having a break) and has found a few homes for Morgan to go to as a paddock horse, so she can live out her days in comfort.

Silly me scrapped and banged my back under the wash bay tying pole - now got two big sores which according to mum look like 'ring worm marks'..nice just nice... :wink:.

Got told I can ride Dubb in my remaining part of the lesson, on the weekend, and we will be practising some jumping - which she tells me he is getting really good at!

Also going to ride Monty again, on the weekend - so im really looking forward to that! :grin:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Started my first full on weekend (sat&sun) today. We were very buisy! Silly me was so tired that for the first lesson, I tacked up one of the ponies, in another pony's tack (the ponies do look similar....however, you know there are names on the tack... good one Sammi :grin:wink:.
Didnt ride today, was to buisy getting everyone sorted - but going to ride Monty (project horse) tomorrow, and maybe take one of the other horses for a lesson in the jumps arena, to finish off the other part of the lesson I couldnt do on friday.
My friend showed up about an hour before I was leaving - she is staying the night and going to be there tomorrow.
Met another nice girl, 16, has three of her own horses, her sister/mum is an instructor here so she came along to hang around - and helped me, which I appreciated!

One of the girls took one of the horses and a pony into the jumps arena, which really annoyed me, because she had been stuffing around all day (running everywhere with this horse, without a leadrope on the halter, and trying to look like a hero, and knowledgable...when yet it was just annoying all of us), so when she wouldnt listen to me over..and over.. and over again, that the horses have been worked reallyhard already today, and need to rest (they also have lessons tomorrow), she left the horse in a stall (after running him in there with no leadrope yet again....she has no control over him yet likes to think so), and left the pony in the jumps arena.. she went inside the tack shed and was lying around on the couch...I went outside, finally got pony caught in huge jump arena, where she had been left, rugged her and put her away... Saw the other girl (no not the one who had caused the trouble, but the girl who owns three horses) on my way back from putting the pony away, she was also with another girl who had been hanging around Monty (project horse of mine), who was not able to ride him due to the pony and horse being chased around the jumps arena like idiots.... we were fed up.. i kind of looked at them and they looked at me, i said " Im sick of this... lets put him away, if she asks, shes overworked him and should have put him away properly anyway", they nodded and grinned, ran to get his summer rug, as i took him back to his paddock, where we rugged him and went back up to the shed (no sign of other girl).

Other than that, had a pretty uneventful day (same girl also making me mad by 'lunging' the horse and Monty (project horse) in the round yard... her idea of lunging being chasing them and walking with her arms above her head shaking them)... 
So i was a bit grumpy :lol:.
When we had put the horse away, I was on my way back with the other tw girls, where i sarcasticly said 'Can i eat her alive now?' and a snotty kid (seriouslyshes bossy and snotty!!) says 'why would you eat a pony alive?' thinking i had meant the oe she was riding, 'I wouldnt eat a pony, let alone alive.' Man I hate eavesdroppers.... :shock:.
Same kid came up to me later when i was sitting down with one of the cats, after i had cleaned the place up myself, and proceeded to glare at me.. righto... Im freindly to all kids, but this kid had a death glare.. :wink: so i kind of ignored her and kept messing with the cat. :lol:

Back there tomorrow, sould be interesting, the girl who caused the trouble today is there and also my friend.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Busy day today, thankfully not as busy as yesterday was – I was so tired, so was getting through the day one step, at a time.
Rode Dubbin today, had a bit of a walk trot and canter, then took him around the back of the property, and handed him over to another girl (Veronica) to give her a ride in the jumps arena, after she had been riding Monty. I was meant to be riding Monty, had lunged and tacked him up, but then my boss/instructor chose to let Veronica and another girl ride him, whilst I rode Dubbin. Bit confusing when Monty and I were going well together.

The other girl, who rode him, apparently might be buying him now, she and her sister may ride him, but for now he is going to stay on the property, with paid agist-ment, so the girl can use him in her lessons and work on his and her weaknesses.
He did really well on the lunge – first time I had actually lunged a horse before so I enjoyed the experience. He kept trotting and cantering fast, but each time I corrected him as instructed, with the lunge rope, and he was going very nicely by the end.

The boss/instructor’s blood and adopted daughters went out to the movies, with the girl who had been messing around yesterday. They were gone most the day, which was good because it meant I didn’t have to deal with that girl – man she drove me nuts yesterday. She shoved up as I was getting ready to ride ‘her boy’ – whom is not hers… I was thinking she was going to follow us, but glad when she stopped and sat down to watch a lesson my instructor/boss was taking.
Had one of the nicer instructors working today, along with my instructor/boss, so I was glad – the other instructor yesterday wasn’t all that nice... not just my words but also the words and thoughts of all the other people around that day.

Dubbin and one of the ponies were a bit spooky today, but not because of the wind. Went through a bit of bailing twine with them!
I was glad that when I went to catch Dennis from his paddock he didn’t take forever, this time I was able to use the lunge whip and coax him to stand still, whilst I haltered him and walked him back up, and into a holding yard.
All the horses had a good workout today, which is good, and a few that worked up a sweat were hosed down, to cool them off.

My instructor/boss came laughing her head off to me, so I asked what was funny, and she grinned at me and said, the girl who was annoying me yesterday, apparently wants my job as Team Manager... to which I laughed and said ‘She doesn’t even do her own work..’, and she laughed and kind of said…’Yup’. :lol: You would think if a girl wanted to be the boss and make sure all the work is done on time, would think about pulling her weight and not acting like a fool in front of the people she would work with. :wink: Oh dreams… :grin:.

Going to go back there on Tuesday this week for a bit of a ride with my instructor, so am looking forward to that!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Got asked y the irl whom had been annoyign me yesrterday,if I would ride bareback also, o she wasnt the only one, however declined asafter having already ridden and been working hard the last two days, was worn out.

One anoying thing today was a girl wouldnt ride the horse she wasscheduled to ride, so had to tack up another horse, only this horse she also wouldnt ride, so had to untack him and put him away too... and then she rode one who had just finished a lesson. Then another girl came, and was bookd in on the horse the other girl finally rode, so we put her on the 2nd horse i had previously tacked up, only to have her cry and winge im not riding him because i have seen him buck before... -meanwhile said pony is falling to sleep-, So i talk to my boss and she and i decided to put her on the first pony i had tacked up for the other girl previously. :wink:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Just had my friday lesson, rode Morgan. Had a really good time - we worked mostly on skills, and I shared my hour lesson with a lady called Liz (Elizabeth), who rode Dubbin. Morgan and Dubbin were hillarious, Morgans ears were so far back that they were under her mane, forelock most of the time :lol:. After we practised some skills (and Liz and i rode with our feet behind our backs, on the horses rumps) we went to the jumping arena and jumped over some smaller cross bar jumps (3) to have a bit of fun and practise our two-point. I was going really well, which made me feel proud! Told we cant jump Morgan much higher due to her arthritis, but she has a really nice jump (and a canter to die for!!). I love riding her, she is such a good responsive horse! My fave to ride by far..
Dubbin was getting a bit spooked by the bark on the outside of the arena today, which made Liz feel a bit jittery because of Dubbin.

We cooled them out, by walking them around the back of the property, and my instructor/boss asked me to show her the new horse (yay! didnt know we got one) so i asked her where he was and she said he was in with Tula, down the end.

He is a beautiful Standy! Brown gelding. We were oohing and ahhing at him, when he ran at Dubbin, causing him to spook and Liz jumped off, walked him a bit and tried to calm him down before getting back on him, and that repeated, and she got back on again, and we finally got back t unack our horses. Liz's hands were raw from Dubbin in the lesson, and very sore after our 'cool down'. (Morgan had hyped up after Dubbin spooked, so was rearen to go.)

We untacked our horses, and she hosed Dubbin down before rugging him and putting him back in his paddock (next to where Morgan usually is). Then I hosed Morgan down, scraped her dry and rugged her, and took her down to her paddock. Except i didnt know where her paddock was (rotated horses) so walked her back up and tied ehr up, then walked to my instructor/boss's house (alond the way helping another instructor there find another horse's tack for her lesson), she told me she goes in with the new horse (Milo) and Tula. So i took her back down there, (had taken her down there just before, and she had squirted everywere, with the gelding acting up) and had a bit of a stuggle to get her in the paddock (she was in heat and annoyed at the gelding, so trying to walk out the paddock as i was putting the gate part back up), but finally got her in (after many circles and re enters, to her disgust, i had whacked her with the lead rope on her rump due to her shoving me in her focus on the gelding).

I might be looking after the horses/dogs/cats/chickens for ym instructor/boss whilst she goes away on a holiday, which I am hapy doing since I have looked after a horse stud before when the owner's went for a holiday for a week (this was when i was bottle raising the rejected foal). Also going to be coming on tuesday next week, or a few more days and riding Pepe, when he gets back from his rest, to bring him back into work - so I am looking forward to that! Also got offered to ride Monty a bit, but only when she is around (she doesnt think anything will happen, but just likes to be there with him incase), so might ride him on the weekend.

Enjoyed my lsson today - Liz said she might come on Fridays when i do my lesson, and if i wanted to we could ride together - Which i would love! It was so much fun! :grin:

Next week, since this week we worked on skills as a pair, was are going to play horse chasey for a bit of fun, and control skills.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I didnt end up going there for a ride/lunging on tuesday this week, she forgot to get back to us - nevermind. :smile:


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Had a really buisy day yesterday. The hours seemed to fly by too quick!
I had a ride on Tula, when her last rider was a no-show. Did a bit of walk trot in one of the smaller arena's, and a bit of canter. Also rode a patten which was set up there from another lesson- riding in a S shape from the corners of the arena, the way around. Really liked the other instructor on today, she was the one who also asked me if i wanted to ride the pattern left in there (after I asked her how to do it) - she was really nice, her name is Kim. Looking forawrd to working with her again!
Went inside my instructor/boss's house and she showed me how to take care of the chickens for when i look after the place and horses for her when she goes on a holiday. Her mum lives in the house, but I am going to be doing the work, and she will help by doing the dog's waters.
She also said she would make me up list's of what horse's have what feeds, how much, and which horses I am free to ride during the week she is away - great!
Met a nice mum, who breeds dogs (bred 2 litters in 8 years) and we were having a good talk about animal people vs non animal people. We both agreed that if you have animals for yourself, but not to love, only to win/ride, then that is not an animal person. She was nice, really enjoyed talking to her!
Dennis was a bit of a pain to catch, took me a good 5mins of working with him, with the lunge whip, to be able to catch him - even then he was blowing and hyped.

Going back there today (since i work sat/sun), and looking forawrd to it.
Always tiring, but very well worth it.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunday had a ride on Dub, took him in the jumps arena and had a trot/canter, and few small jumps -which was great, realy enjoying it. Only rode him for abou 30mins, before giving him to Veronica, because she was going to work with him, before she starts showinghim in some dressage shows.

Was a bit more of a relaxed day, didnt start till 9.30, and finished at 2.
Going to stay back a bit more this saturday, to sort out a few more things for when im house/horse sitting for them. Hopefully we can sort everything out on saturday, becase sunday is my birthday :smile: 18 at last!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

friday 14 dec 2012
annie was there, helped me tack up, by doing my saddle pad and saddle, whilst i bridled and gathered my helmet, gloves and crop.
warmed up and practised diagonals in the arena, before going to the jumps arena.
lots of bucking and pigrooting. refuesed a jump so had to make him go over it 3 times, he bucked and bolted after we jmped it the 2nd time and ran , so i turned him so he wouldnt run out the arena (wasnt shut off), he stopped at the fence, my stirrups came out and i ended up sitting in front of my saddle...
slid back into the saddle and under my instructor/boss's instruction made him jump over it a few more times, then walked him around the arena and went around the property to cool him out.
mum watched our warm up, but left to lye down in her campervan due to a miagraine.
Annie staying there all day, until 2.30 wanted me to stay but i couldnt since we were going shopping (which didnt end up happening due to mums miagraine).
Was really looking forawrd to riding morgan but apparently she has gone lame again,. which was noticed when Annie went to tack her up for a lesson booked before mine (which was canceled)

saturday 15th dec 2012
Pepe and another TB came back to day after spelling in a paddock. Pepe is looking really good, glistening coat and full of enthusiasm - going to ride him tomorrow.
We got another TB (Brooklen?), who is a chestnut gelding - seems really nice, and he trots with his tounge sticking out of the side of his mouth which is rather characteristic.
Also got a new QH mare (Lucy), who is also a chestnut. She seems really nice, i love QH's, so when i heard she was comming a few weeks back i was excited. Apparently according to my boss/instructor, she was a 25k mare, but injured herself when foaling, so is now unbreedable, so they have gotten her free. Shes a really nice horse! 
Rode Morgan today, about 2 hours before her only lesson. Man i love riding that horse, she is such a great mare! Shes perfect really, so responsive and willing.
Also rode Milo (STB), after being egged on by the girls, man oh man, like my boss/instructor's daughter said, he is so bouncy! He is litterally almost inpossible to rise trot, i was laughing riding him, saying he was like riding a tampoline.
Tomorrow is my bday, so hoping I can ride Morgan sometime tomorrow, since she only is booked for one lesson!
Going out for a chicken parmy (yum) tea tomorrow night to celebrate my 18th, also getting 10 more lessons paid for, so I can continue my lessons!
Learnt how to dirve their gold cart thing today, apart from backing into and electric fence (whoops!!), all went well.... going to have to practise those 3-point turns! Haha. Really fun to drive though!

Sunday 16th december
Rode Morgan today, had a great ride! Went and got her after another girl had put her away with the wrong rug on, so went down to put her proper one on, then decided to ride her, like i had planned earlier but then decided i wasnt going to due to my feet killing me. Glad i did ride her, she is such a joy to ride!
Nothing really happened today, we had a really quiet day, and one lesson called in sick, another a no show, so had less than 10 lessons on for the entire day, which was kind of relaxing, having a quiet day now and then is good, i reckon..
Took mum to go see Pep, as i was putting Morg away - he is looking great, with his lovely and glossy summer coat.
Got paid for this week and last weeks work, and came home for a rest afterwards - then went out to dinner, which was lovely, except for the terrible 'band' playing.


22nd Dec, Saturday
Today went really smoothly, ended up not riding, because it was so hot.
Casey, one of the instructors, was pleased with my work today - and kindly offered to teach me in a lesson as payment for helping her out with the horses, and sharing my water with her seeing as it was such a hot day - my ice water was a hit :lol:
All the lessons ran through really smoothly, except the first two cancelled, so had to get another horse instead.
John told me that all lessons tomorrow would be cancelled since it would be 40 degrees (they cancel at 38).
My instructor/boss told me that she may teach me some parelli skills, which would be great! Love natural horsemanship, so its right up my interest alley!
Gave Morg a good brushing today in the shade of the wash bay, her last lesson (she had 2 booked for the whole day) was a no show so i just spent some time with her, which she seemed to enjoy - even falling to sleep as i brushed her.

23 Dec, Sunday.
Went up around 8am today, to have a bit of a ride which my instructor/boss offered me yesterday.
She had two girls coming up for a lesson each, as their last one before christmas, so i helped get Tula ready for one of the girls to ride.
John dropped me down in the golf cart thing, at her paddock, then drove back up and caught the other horse we were using for the other girl to ride (Yushi).
Stayed for over 3.5hours, and rode Dub (Pep was lame, Morg having a rest and I wasnt feeling up to riding their new TB, Brook).
Dub was good for the ride, a bit on the rushy side, but nothing some half halts couldnt fix. He had a complete melt down when I rode him back to the big arena, after cooling him out by our ride around the back of the property, and wouldnt budge, each time trying to rip the reins from my hands. Bucked, rushed backwards, you name it, he did it. Eventually got him in the arena, which i rewareded him and let him know what a good boy he was for doing so, even though my frustration was high. Each time he had rushed backwards, there was a tree, and I was petrified that he would freak and rear up if he so much as touched it (hes a bit jumpy), and with a huge branch above my head he could easily have nocked me out if he had done so, so i kept turning him round in teh space between the arenas, and urging him with all my strenght back to the arena and through the gate, each time he shied away no matter how much i tried - another thing i was worried about was the post which i kept him from swiping clean.
Was very happy when he went back in the arena, good to have gotten over that!
Gave him a molasses drink, rugged him and put him back in his paddock, after helping the oldest of the girls to put the pony they were riding, back in its paddock.
John showed me how to do the hay feeds, how the lights work in the feed shed/tack shed, how to repair the electric and wire fences, where the circuit board was for the fence, the power supplies, water controls were etc, for when i house/horse sit

Friday 28 dec
Rode Dubbin, because Morgan has a back rash. Had a pretty good ride, Chris was there from last week teaching a lesson, as was another lady who i do not know. Warmed Dub up in the big arena, then went into the jumps arena, where we practised over trot poles and the smallest jump.
He was a bit flighty due to the wind today, and broke loose as I was saddling him up, when the wind changed - luckily it was as i was about to girth up, so had a hold on him, and he didnt break completly free.
Tacked him up in the yard next to the tying rails.
Pepe was ridden by a girl in a lesson today, apparently his 2nd lesson, from being back in work - hes looking great, glossy coat, and very well behaved!

Sat 29th
Today ran really smooth, all except one lesson came, so that was good.
I got shown who has what and how to do the horse feeds, for when they are away. Doesnt seem too hard.
Also got shown the meds, and told how much which horse has.
Met the vet, who says she will come out on Monday, to check up on the horses.



House sat hence missing journals, will upload later.


Friday 11th jan 2013
Had my lesson today, went really well , warmed morgan up around the property, then a bit in the arena (she tookforver, and kept throwing a tantrum, trying to cow hop, so she had to be lead in by someone i dont know.
We worked in the arena for a while - she fell right under me, lucky i stayed on - she was fine but until we get the sand flattened again, we arent using that arena. Went in the jumping arena, had a ball, jumped somec ross rails, and my instructor.boss is REALLY happy with my jumping. One of my friends, who is an instructor there, told mum i might be able to ride her horse!!! Im meeting her mare on tuesday, cant wait, heard all about her, even if i dont ride, i really cant wait 
Going to work tomorrow and the next day, weather wont be too bad which is good, but saturday looks to be really buisy.
Got paid for my house/horse sitting, getting 10 $35 horse riding tokens, which i feel is too much, but since she owns the buisiness, and she runs my lessons, it wont cost her, and i am still getting my lessons, so it works out awesome for both of us!!


Sat 12th
Laine volunteered, we both rode Pepe.
Got stepped on, went to hospital, after walking around on it all day - not broken just very bruised and swollen.
Gave Jade, her bday stuff (all fluero since she loves those colours now) really excited. Chased by on the mule.
Jacinta offers a ride on her mare, loves the way i ride!

Sun 13th
Rode Tula and Morgan. Last two lessons canceled. Morgan kept following me whilst a little girl, who had been there all day colunteering, rode her.
Demonstrated a rise trot for a intro lesson.
All horses winter rugged, so time was spent sorting out who needed what rug.


----------

